# XP-Modus von Windows 7



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

es geht um die Migration eines Windows XP SP3-Rechner 
auf Windows 7 Professional.

Da ich nicht alles auf einmal umstellen will folgeden Frage:
Kann man das Image der alten XP-Installation direkt auf 
die *XP-Modus-Installation* bringen?

In einschlägigen Foren habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, 
vielleicht weiß das ja hier jemand.


----------



## IBFS (1 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht um die Migration eines Windows XP SP3-Rechner
> auf Windows 7 Professional.
> ...




Soweit ich weiß, ist der XP-Mode gegenüber einer realen
XP-Installation in vielen Parametern kastriert.

Daher ist der XP-Mode nicht mit einer realen XP-Umgebung
kompatibel. Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass das geht.

Frank


----------



## tnt369 (1 Februar 2011)

ich habe mit dem vmware player 3.1 schon einige
xp-rechner als vm am laufen.
dazu erstelle ich erst ein image der xp-rechner mit trueimage
(acronis version 7).
dieses image kopiere ich auf den host-rechner und
binde es im vmware-player als virtuelle maschine ein.
dabei wird es konvertiert und kann anschließend gelöscht werden.
klappt meistens gut, nur wenn der xp-rechner spezielle
hardware (z.b. L2-bus-karten) hat, dann kann es sein,
das die vm nicht läuft.


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

Also Virtualbox ist bei diesem Unterfangen dein Freund.
Also die erstellten Harddisk aus dem ISO laufen bei mir sowohl unter Win$ als auch zu hause unter Linux.
Es funktioniert nahezu alles, außer den Sonderschnittstellen von BigS, aber die brauchst du ja nicht ;-)

Das MS$ XP unter WIn7 ist kein echtes XP, sondern hat viele Einschränkungen und bis diese Teil läuft, hast du zu tun.

bike


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle auch VMWARE und Acronis, damit habe ich eine ältere W2K-Installation inkl. Allan-Bradley-Software auf einem MAc zum Laufen gebracht. Ich hatte aber nicht Das Acronis-Image direkt eingebunden, sondern habe in einer laufenden XP-VM (eine Kopie) das Acronis-Image zurückgesichert, was auch funktionierte.


----------



## IBFS (1 Februar 2011)

Also,

ihr ganzen VmWare-fans, die Frage war eine andere...



> Kann man das Image der alten XP-Installation direkt auf
> die *XP-Modus-Installation* bringen?



...und das es mit der vmware gehts, ist doch bekannt. 

Frank


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo Gerhardt,

das funzt. Der XP-Mode ist eingentlich nur eine integration von MS-Virtual PC in Windows 7. Mit Virtual PC kann man ein Image von einer HDD machen, dieses Image kannst du dann in Virtual PC booten, also auch in Windows 7.


----------



## o.s.t. (2 Februar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> ....Mit Virtual PC kann man ein Image von einer HDD machen, dieses Image kannst du dann in Virtual PC booten, also auch in Windows 7.


gibts da irgendwo in kurzes "howTo - StepByStep" ?

thanx+gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> gibts da irgendwo in kurzes "howTo - StepByStep" ?
> 
> thanx+gruss, o.s.t.



HDD Image erstellen:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/833141/de


----------



## o.s.t. (2 Februar 2011)

erstmal Danke für den Link.

Also sehe ich das richtig, erstmal auf dem XP das alte VPC2004 installieren, Image erstellen gemäss obigem Link - dann kann das Image (.VHD ?) im XP-Mode von W7 gemountet werden ? 

EDIT: Aber wie genau binde ich das erstellte Image im XP-Mode vom W7 ein? Weil der XP-Mode ist ja eigentlich nur ein "naked" XP

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2011)

Nein, musst du nicht - kannst das mit dem Virtual PC in Windows 7 genau so machen


----------



## o.s.t. (2 Februar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Nein, musst du nicht - kannst das mit dem Virtual PC in Windows 7 genau so machen


hä, was muss ich nicht?
Wie kann ich mit VPC in W7 von einem XP auf einem anderen Rechner ein Image erstellen? Via LAN?
Hast du mein Edit im vorigen Post gelesen?

Sorry, dass ich dich da löchere, aber finde ich eine sehr interressante Lösung

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2011)

Du musst kein Virtual PC 2004 installieren, das geht mit dem Virtual PC, was in Windows 7 zur Verfügung steht, genauso !

Image über Lan ziehen geht nicht, die muss schon psys. angeschlossen sein, z.B. über einen USB-Adapter oder am IDE/SATA-Controller !


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

danke, der Weg ist klar.

Wie bike richtig erkannt hat, habe ich keine "exotische" Hardware,
 weder von BigS noch sonst wem. 

Als VM stehen VMware, VirtualPC und Virtualbox zur Wahl.

bike hat zur Virtualbox geraten. Ist die als einfache und
problemlose Lösung OK?


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2011)

Kommt darauf an was du vor hast; ich habe mit Virtual PC die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht. Virtual Box ist zwar schneller, Virtual PC dafür stabiler. Beide sind als einfach und unproblematisch zu nutzen.


----------



## o.s.t. (2 Februar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Du musst kein Virtual PC 2004 installieren, das geht mit dem Virtual PC, was in Windows 7 zur Verfügung steht, genauso !....


Sorry, ich steh da grad auf'm Schlauch.

Ich habe hier z.B. einen W7Pro Rechner mit installiertem (naked) XP-Mode. Wie krieg ich da ein XP-Image von einem *anderen*, physischen XP-PC auf den W7 Rechner in den XP-Mode, ohne auf dem anderen XP-PC VPC2004 zu installieren und dort gemäss der Microsoft Anleitung das Image zu erstellen? 

EDIT: ok, *andere XP Platte über USB-Adapter an W7 Rechner anschliessen* und dann gemäss M$-Anleitung Image erstellen.
Werde es probieren. Wenn ich dann beim mounten Prob's habe, melde ich mich wieder - bei Erfolg auch 

thanx, o.s.t.


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2011)

Indem du in Win 7 Virtual PC öffnest, die Festplatte von deinem PC(von dem du das Image ziehen möchtest) an die Win7 Kiste klemmst und genau das machst was in dem Link steht !


----------



## sailor (2 Februar 2011)

Wo kann man Virtual PC  für XP runterladen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Wo kann man Virtual PC  für XP runterladen?




z. B. hier:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.aspx?na=47&p=2&SrcDisplayLang=de&SrcCategoryId=&SrcFamilyId=2b6d5c18-1441-47ea-8309-2545b08e11dd&u=details.aspx%3ffamilyid%3d04D26402-3199-48A3-AFA2-2DC0B40A73B6%26displaylang%3dde

Um das zu finden muss man wissen, das die Version für XP 
"Virtual PC 2007" heißt.


----------

